# got a new toy in the mail+planning to upgrade



## Roxas (Jun 26, 2013)

i just got this in the mail today. i was wondering if i could upgrade it with some theratube for hunting? what is the minimum strength needed for tubes if provided proper ammo for hunting something that can get as big as a small fox? and what would you reccomend?

very unlikely but sometimes foxes come into my yard and im told if they come out in the day. they are probably sick and should be put down as they can be infected with diseases such as rabies and as it seems foxes have come out right into broad daylight.

thank you

-Roxas


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshot is not a good choice for fox.


----------



## Roxas (Jun 26, 2013)

treefork said:


> Slingshot is not a good choice for fox.


they are smaller than most. probably as large as a fat house cat. would a slingshot still be bad?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That is so weird! I just closed my bedroom window and saw a fox tearing next doors bins apart I had the most unmissable shot and slingshot on window ledge... temptation was there but he was big animal ! I am no lover of the fox but I would not shoot just to hurt him I made the most pathetic whispering growl noise which moved him on for him to only sneak back seconds later! very brave animal...


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

hrawk has a good chart for making these choices.

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/91-slingshot-hunting-energy/

There are a lot of ways to tie flatbands onto that kind of frame. Here's one way to do it:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19285-here-is-a-way-to-put-flat-bands-on-a-trumark-s9-slingshot/

I hate to see a fox get killed unnecessarily, perhaps try scaring them off using paintballs, gumballs, or jelly beans as a non-lethal stinger?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Foxes come out in the daytime to hunt critters that are active in the daytime. Squirrels etc. That bit about sick and being out in daytime is not that likely. I grew up in the country,Foxes could be seen often in daytime just like Coyotes. I still see them quite frequently. Its quite normal. You can observe them and if they are acting strangely Not walking proper or seeming not alert then they may be sick.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Have you considered using a slingBOW ? With reasonable tubes or bands there aren't many creatures that these cannot kill


----------



## Roxas (Jun 26, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> hrawk has a good chart for making these choices.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/91-slingshot-hunting-energy/
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxas (Jun 26, 2013)

reset said:


> Foxes come out in the daytime to hunt critters that are active in the daytime. Squirrels etc. That bit about sick and being out in daytime is not that likely. I grew up in the country,Foxes could be seen often in daytime just like Coyotes. I still see them quite frequently. Its quite normal. You can observe them and if they are acting strangely Not walking proper or seeming not alert then they may be sick.


i will closely observe them. my neighborhood watch captain told me for them to be taken out so the children would not be hurt. but i will will observe them

thank you


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I grew up in a neighborhood with foxes. Never saw one attack anybody. Are they approaching people? If so, that may be acclimation, in which case a couple shots with non-lethal ammunition may give them back their healthy fear of people.


----------



## Roxas (Jun 26, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> I grew up in a neighborhood with foxes. Never saw one attack anybody. Are they approaching people? If so, that may be acclimation, in which case a couple shots with non-lethal ammunition may give them back their healthy fear of people.


there have been past attacks.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i would try scaring them off with a paint ball in the general vicinity. theres always trap and release. overall , if the fox aint bothering people , then dont bother it, just try to keep all trash cans locked and unopenable. once the food source is gone, the fox will be gone. but like you said, id rather watch it first, theres a chance its looking for food for its litter, follow it to its den. then do the right thing for the fox.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Like others have said, it's not unusual for a fox to be out during the day. The same two foxes visit my backyard almost every afternoon to eat wild strawberries and lounge in the shade. They bark at my GSD if I walk him too close to their den, but they've never been aggressive. If they're getting too comfortable with humans a rock to the butt should fix that pretty quick.


----------



## Roxas (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you all very much


----------

